# Max Kowalski: "Ihre Locken", for voice and piano



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The score of the song *"Ihre Locken, for voice and piano"* (1947) by *Max Kowalski* can be found and downloaded from my website. The work is available for the first time ever!

*www.tobias-broeker.de
*

biography:

Max Kowalski was born on 10 August 1882 in Kowal (at that point of time Russia, now Poland), but the family moved to Frankfurt am Main in Germany just a year after his birth. After school he began to study law, but also voice (under Alexander Heinemann) and composition (under Bernhard Sekles). Max Kowalski then worked as a lawyer and was an authority on copyright. For example he represented Arnold Schoenberg in an action against the Frankfurt opera house in 1930. Beside that he composed several song cycles which were published and widely performed in Germany by renowned singers like Heinrich Schlusnus, Paul Bender or Heinrich Rehkemper. Due to his Jewish faith, Max Kowalski was imprisoned in a concentration camp in 1938, but released in 1939 and immediately emigrated to London. There he made a living from working as a piano tuner and voice teacher. Max Kowalski died on 4 June 1956 in London.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I appreciate your determination vlncto keep the coming!!


----------

